# 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix rough idle problem (it feels like it is going to stall)



## dmcamens (Aug 7, 2008)

Every couple of days my grand prix (year 2000 - 100000+ miles) idle is very rough when almost coming to a stop (like approaching a traffic light or as I am parking). After the incident it is usually fine for the remainder of the trip. When I step on the gas it runs fine - very smooth and powerful. The only problem is when I am slowing down to a stop. It feels almost like it is going to stall. I recently had to get one of the three "coil packs" replaced. I only noticed this idling problem after the new coil pack was installed. Also, two months ago my mechanic told me that the battery terminals had corrosion on them, but I have not changed the battery yet (I plan to do so soon). What could be causing the rough idle and near stall? Do you think it has anything to do with the battery?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Is the "check engine" light on? Kinda sounds like a balky idle air motor.


----------

